
Ask HN: What's the website you visit to find “simple, useful software” - leemailll
Quoted in the title are from http:&#x2F;&#x2F;onethingwell.org which I missed a lot for introductions to small useful tools, especially the website focused more on mac and linux. Now it is in hiatus for almost two years, I guess I need new source for this task.<p>Any suggestions?
======
polm23
It's not updated with great frequency but the suckless list of tools is great.

[https://suckless.org/rocks/](https://suckless.org/rocks/)

